# London's lovely water.



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

Can anybody offer me some advice on filtering water for coffee and tea? I live in London and have to put up with a lot of limescale. I have been using BRITA water filters but these only seem to do half the job. Is there a better filter or combination of filters out there?

Ta.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Short of installing an in-line filter system, try some bottled water and see what you think of the results in tea and coffee - Ashbeck and Clearview from Tesco are pretty cheap. Volvic is rated for coffee.


----------



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks. I'll give those ago.

I have tried Volvic before when I had some left over from a spherification experiment but I think my cheap machine was a bit to variable to notice much of a difference. I see that fluffles did a taste test with some of those waters. I might follow suit but using the Aeropress. Bottled water is a bit of a problem environmentally speaking. I'm not sure I want to go down that road in the long term.


----------

